# "New Venting" in Ontario Building code and NPC



## markb

With the somewhat uncanny flexibility that is our "new venting codes". (I.E. Multi-story wet venting and circuit venting), does anyone here go out of their way to get creative and utilize these new codes? 

Anyone wet vent like this in residential:

Two basins (2nd floor)

Bath tub (2nd floor)

Kitchen sink (1st floor)

Island sink (1st floor)

Laundry sink (Basement)

Condensate hub drain (Basement)

Floor drain (Basement)

All in one stack?

Or for those of you working on restaurants, do you utilize your circuit vents? Relief vents (6 FU!), Additional circuit vents, combined relief vents?

I have put some puzzled looks on inspectors faces when they look as some of my designs. Some don't know what to do. Pass it? Fail it? Ask me questions? Therefore, I am wondering if anyone else "gets creative". 

Also, if any, what kinds of problems have you come across? 

Or, any creative piping that you don't think others have thought of?

I personally think it has opened up a whole new type of thinking in plumbing. Also great for renovations. If a kitchen wants a sink in the basement, if plausible, all that is necessary is to cut a TY into a drain from a sink above. No worries about running vents and such.


----------



## AKdaplumba

Do whatever is cheapest, this is plumbing not art class

I have the 2005 codebook, is new venting in the new NPC book?


----------



## SPH

AKdaplumba said:


> Do whatever is cheapest, this is plumbing not art class
> 
> I have the 2005 codebook, is new venting in the new NPC book?


Plumbing most definately is an art form and your apprenticeship is your art class.


----------



## PaulW

Sovent!


Paul


----------



## ranman

i have done the same. I would do my install then where i think the inspector would look at it confused.
I wrote the code section that makes it legal on the pipe. that is where they would put the approval sticker


----------



## jeffreyplumber

I dont know about codes other than upc. We cant do anything like that (wet venting betweeen floors. Or horizontal wet venting. I wish I did have a better understanding of these practices because I wouldnt dream of attempting any thing so out of my code. Especialy because I wouldnt know how it would work. If I know something will perform well with no problems ill try something in a pinch. Guess I need some outside the area code books


----------



## Vern's Plumbing

No wet venting between floors.


----------



## gladerunner

Here in Philadelphia we have been doing it since the beginning (approx 1870 ). Works beautifully, and yes we do get creative when piping to try to pick up fixtures on various floors with common vent


----------



## jeffreyplumber

So you can dump waste from the second or third floor into a vent? I guess by increasing size (or sizing according to whatever code allows this) It should work ok. I am unfamiliar with this practice totaly. I guess I should get code books from other jurisdiction to at least know what will provide a good working system.
Which code do you all use that allows Horizontal wet venting and wet venting between floors?


----------



## Miguel

hmmmm, I'm not sure of these new codes of which you speak. AFAIK you still can't wet vent on multiple levels and I know that the Manitoba code that permits "stack" venting of KS's up to three floors on a common 2" stack just does not work.

I just did the RI for three wet vented WC's (using the lavs) today and I have a really awkward situation tomorrow where I was going to wetvent a BT with the shower stall (which I hate doing) so I'd really like to hear more details.

I'm an Ontario plumber and I won't hook up something that I know won't work, even if it *IS* to code. 

More details, please.


----------



## markb

jeffreyplumber said:


> So you can dump waste from the second or third floor into a vent? I guess by increasing size (or sizing according to whatever code allows this) It should work ok. I am unfamiliar with this practice totaly. I guess I should get code books from other jurisdiction to at least know what will provide a good working system.
> Which code do you all use that allows Horizontal wet venting and wet venting between floors?


Ontario Building Code (Canada)


----------



## markb

Miguel said:


> hmmmm, I'm not sure of these new codes of which you speak. AFAIK you still can't wet vent on multiple levels and I know that the Manitoba code that permits "stack" venting of KS's up to three floors on a common 2" stack just does not work.
> 
> I just did the RI for three wet vented WC's (using the lavs) today and I have a really awkward situation tomorrow where I was going to wetvent a BT with the shower stall (which I hate doing) so I'd really like to hear more details.
> 
> I'm an Ontario plumber and I won't hook up something that I know won't work, even if it *IS* to code.
> 
> More details, please.


In trade school, one of our practical projects included circuit venting three lavs (horizontal circuit vent). I installed it in the field, and as long as you make sure that there is 1/4 inch per foot fall EVERYWHERE, there is no problem of waste from one fixture leaching into the trap of another. 

Open up the illustrated appendix of the current plumbing code. It will show you some great examples of the possibilities.


----------



## markb

Talking about Canadian venting. Just got my new issue of Mechanical Business and Ranier Blundell has a good article in this issue clarifying wet venting possibilities, for those who are interested. I believe the magazine is free in PDF on their website in a few weeks.

http://www.mechanicalbusiness.com/


----------



## CTC-OPIA

Hello,

Pick up a great book from Orderline.com, its called "Venting Systems". Its based on the latest Ontario Building Code, Part 7, where venting is now almost identical to the National Plumbing Code of Canada.

I know the author, he's a master plumber for over 20 years and is quite brilliant.

Ciao,

CTC-OPIA


----------

